# Layout mit freehand



## Matisse (8. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen forum...

hab mal eine kleine frage: ich hab in freehand nun soetwas wie einen briefkopf erstellt. wie kann ich diesen nun in word exportieren und ihn zu meiner standartvorlage machen?


----------



## Beppone (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi Matisse,

Unter Word lassen sich verschiedene Dateiformate importieren, ich denke, das hängt von Deiner Word-Version ab.

Ideal wäre ein vektororientiertes Format, weil Linien, Grafiken usw. dann wenig Speicherplatz brauchen und natürlich immer "scharf" aussehen.

Vom daher bietet sich das eps-Format an - um es korrekt auszugeben, brauchst Du allerdings einen Postscript-fähigen Drucker.

Alternativ kannst Du auch pixelorientierte Formate nutzen, JPEG's zum Beispiel.

Vorgehensweise: Im Freehand die zu exportierenden Objekte auswählen, Menüpunkt "Exportieren" wählen und im Kontextmenü das gewünschte Format wählen. Dort findest Du auch "Optionen", um zB bei JPEG's die Auflösung auf 300 dpi zu setzen.

Gruß

Bep


----------

